# Luthier tools



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

It looks to me, that alot of these Tools that Stewmac sells for huge dollars could be made, with the exception of Files..I am talking about Radius blocks, A radius block to press frets, using your drill press. The Fret cutters they sell for 28.00, you can be similar in a hardware store for 11.00, along with a deadblow hammer.Also fret rockers and a straightedge, is something else you could make out of wood..Or just buy a Long steel ruler at walmart..and cut notches out to allow for frets.

Anybody here make there own fret tools....


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't. mostly because i don't have access to the tools required to do so.

I do find the tools SM sells are a bit overpriced considering what they are.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

You're mostly correct on your analysis of SM'S tools, their relative cost and that they can be made. But time is money and factoring in the time spent to make a lot of these tools (accurately) defeats the purpose for me. Also, it usually takes tools to make tools.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

not just tools, expensive tool!!

precision cutting a fret rocker for perfectly level edges requires more than a zip disk or a plain table saw. if you worked in a machine shop, sure I could see where you're coming from.

I considered making a rock and roller neck rest too, but the wood workign tools to do so and the time involved just wasnt worth the 10$ savings.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

i get what your saying but for the handy guy that has a few tools, like a fret rocker...looks like a small aluminum straight edge too me.. go get a 3.00 metal ruler and cut it too size.. these radius blocks, another thing that would be easy to make.. to copy the profile of the neck your going to fret level.. use a profile gauge and the transfer the profile onto a wooden block and sand it..anybody that has a few tools could easily make this ...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> i get what your saying but for the handy guy that has a few tools, like a fret rocker...looks like a small aluminum straight edge too me.. go get a 3.00 metal ruler and cut it too size.. these radius blocks, another thing that would be easy to make.. to copy the profile of the neck your going to fret level.. use a profile gauge and the transfer the profile onto a wooden block and sand it..anybody that has a few tools could easily make this ...


I consider myself pretty handy. I can do brakes, suspension, regular maintenance, starters and alternators on vehicles. I installed the floors and backsplash in my home, built a gate on my deck and much more. 

I would not be confident building an accurate radius block whatsoever. 

If you've seen the fret rocker it's Much thicker than a ruler. And cutting metal to be perfectly level to mimic the the shape of stew macs is harder than you think and requires tools the average handyman has no access to. You would have to cut 3 different lengths. 

I still agree some of their stuff is over priced, but I think you're underestimating the difficulty of building some of this stuff.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Blam I just feel if i can build this











I should be able too build this










with this










and this


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, you're obviously experienced in wood working. Your average guy doesn't build benches or own those tools. At least I don't know any that do.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like someone cut up an oak stair railing into pieces and contoured the bottoms.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just thought people here building guitars would have some woodworking tools to do so, but i guess some just buy the body and neck and put them together, and call it a build.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Most of us don't build guitars...... There's only a handful of builders on this site.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

blam said:


> Most of us don't build guitars...... There's only a handful of builders on this site.


Yes, but how do you become a builder. By building guitars. Yes. you will make mistakes but that's how you learn. I'm sure the builders on this forum made their share of mistakes.



Rick31797 said:


> I just thought people here building guitars would have some woodworking tools to do so, but i guess some just buy the body and neck and put them together, and call it a build.


Some do, some don't. Some, like me, just think we should try it. If I was going to spend many years building guitars, I would take the time to buy or build the tools I will need to create these masterpieces. If I am going to build 1 or 2 guitars, then I would try to borrow the tools I need. I really like the Tele body that you are building. Keep focused. Who knows where it will take you. If you need help, ask but don't be disappointed if you don't get it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*tools*

I have alot of experience in cabinet making , i have zero experience in guitar building, and i expect to make mistakes, but certainly dont want too.Iam trying to be careful as i dont want to mess it up and have too start over , or try and cover up the mistake...I like to challenge myself and this will be a challenge from start to finish.. i want this Tele too look like it came from a custom shop..and i want it too be a great player, not something too look at.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> I just thought people here building guitars would have some woodworking tools to do so, but i guess some just buy the body and neck and put them together, and call it a build.


I have done it both ways. For necks anyway. I have built my own radius blocks with this 









Necks are hard... especially by hand. Fretting is hard without buying a fret saw. So I have purchased a few necks. Easier .. but I know I can do it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

As far as the neck, goes i have already did a small scale sample just to see if i could get an accurate profile..I used a router bit too take most of the wood away and then sanded the rest, it turned out ,good so i am hoping when i do the maple neck for the tele, i can get the same result.

I will make the neck and buy the fret board, already slotted for frets.. i dont have a fret saw,cant see spending 100.00 for a blade for my table saw when i can get a fret board already cut and with a compound radius for 16.00..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> i dont have a fret saw,cant see spending 100.00 for a blade for my table saw when i can get a fret board already cut and with a compound radius for 16.00..


Exactly..... and my last neck I bought was $10 + shipping. .. I built a few guitars.. not a guitar factory ...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

dont look..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> oh god .. another one of these threads


When I made this Leslie in the centre 












I didn't think that buying one of these was very cost effective either ...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Folks...if you're not interessted in a thread's subject...don't knock it. let others enjoy it ok!...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

When making this










This is better











Then this


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im not a luthier- i occasionally put parts together to make a guitar, not the same thing obviously,
but i do work on guitars a lot.
been working on a refret, so i took some pics of the stuff im using.
for fret crowning files, nut slotting files, etc, i use the stew mac stuff- just isnt any economical easy way out on that.
but most of the things i use are common hardware store stuff.

collection of files- the small triangular ones i took to a grinder and flattened the corners out, so they cant bite into wood.
also dig the radius blocks shoretyus gave me- calipers are resting on them- thanks Pat!









end nippers and fret pullers- couple of $5 nippers from princess auto- ground the heads down on them so they are flat, like the stew mac ones.
maybe they wont last as long, but its like 3 minutes and a bench grinder to do.




























and lastly- this drill press vice- paid about $5 for it a few years ago, at princess auto. very much like the stew mac nut/saddle making vice.
works perfectly for this- also doubles as a pretty good drill press vice!


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I built my own guitar, from scratch, using regular woodworking tools. I didn't use any so-called luthier tools. If my college woodshop didn't have it, or I wanted one to use at home, I found everything at local hobby and tool stores. 

For frets, I used a hand saw I found at a hobby store. It's exactly the width of a fret tang and has worked perfectly on two guitars. Small files for frets can be found in any hardware store. To protect the finger board I made a template out of a coke can and cut a slot in it. 
I even drew my own fret scale. I found a copy of Melvyn Hiscock's 'Make Your Own Electric Guitar' in the local library which has all the measurements you need and drew up a chart, accurate to about 1/10mm, using compasses to divide each section equally (a skill I learned in high school technical drawing). 
For the finish I used tung oil, which requires no special equipment or ventilation. 

There really is nothing you need from StewMac to build your own guitar. I made mine 15 years, before there was any information about anything on the internet - in fact, before I had access to a computer. Now, you can find everything you need online.


----------

